# Proofreading Opportunities; query



## Isabel5 (Aug 21, 2010)

Would like to know how to get started in proofreading materials for Mexican businesses in order to promote products and services for Mexican-based owners who are marketing for English-speaking consumers. Any ideas? Cautionary advice?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You might find leads online with Mexican 'help wanted' sites. It would be almost a necessity to be hired by a company that could sponsor you for a 'working visa', if you intend to work in Mexico.


----------

